# Yes or No?



## Jim (Apr 25, 2011)

Is this cool or no?


----------



## sixshootertexan (Apr 25, 2011)

Seen quite a few of them around here lately.


----------



## redbug (Apr 25, 2011)

i am sure your wife would love a ride like that


----------



## Jim (Apr 25, 2011)

redbug said:


> i am sure your wife would love a ride like that



I'm not sure if I like that or not, thats why I ask. PLUS I have no money for toys like that. :lol:


----------



## cornbread (Apr 25, 2011)

I bet that thing would rids ruff I believe you could fell every pot hole not sure I world like it.

In my younger days I have a KZ-1300 full dress and I loved it (I and the wife put 90,000 miles on it).


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 25, 2011)

My wife saw a commercial for those last night, and she thought they were cool. No money for toys here either.


----------



## bulldog (Apr 25, 2011)

I have ridden those a few times and they are pretty neat. Relatively fast but a little weird at first in the twisties. Biggest downfall is the traction control. You could safely drift the heck out of those things. All in all they are a little different but very cool.


----------



## HookedUp443 (Apr 25, 2011)

IMO they don't look all that cool. Kinda strange looking.

I'm sure they are a blast to ride. But I can definately picture true motorcycle enthusiasts making fun of them.

But as others have said I just don't have the money to think about something so impractical and expensive as that.


----------



## Brine (Apr 25, 2011)

Jim said:


> Is this cool or no?



Only if you can do a wheelie :mrgreen:


----------



## FishingBuds (Apr 25, 2011)

No its not cool but, I never did like the trikes either :lol: 

Or the unicycle :lol: 

Now if ya give it to me, I'd like it :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Apr 25, 2011)

I want one of these really bad!


----------



## arkansasnative (Apr 26, 2011)

^^^^ I actually have a metallic green one of those in my grandpa's shed! All authentic, all original!


----------



## Oldgeek (Apr 26, 2011)

Jim,
Can-Am I think they are called. I have a couple of friends that bought them and they love em. The design is very stable and they corner so much better than say a trike. And I'll be the first to say the trike's scare the crap out of me. All it took was for one of the back wheels to lift going through a curve and I was done with them. I'm just too old and beat up to ride anymore.


----------



## bobberboy (Apr 26, 2011)

no


----------



## poolie (Apr 26, 2011)

One of these was my first motorcycle  Oh so many years ago.

As far as the CanAm Goldwing cross thingy... as long as my two legs work, motorcycles are supposed to have two wheels and two wheels only. That said, it does look kind of cool. 



Jim said:


> I want one of these really bad!


----------



## Jasonalex84 (Apr 26, 2011)

If I was old and wanted to ride from Florida to Cali then it would be cool. But neither apply to me. And now that I get to thinking about it, it still wouldnt be cool. However it would be comfortable. And there come that point in everyone's life when you trade in cool for functionality and comfort. ex: minivans are not cool but some people cant justify having anything else. So auto makers try to make them as cool as possible and I've seen some pretty neat minivans without a doubt but at the end of the day it's still a minivan.


----------



## hossthehermit (Apr 26, 2011)

Bought my first Harley in 1967 when I was 15.




I owned a trike for a couple years in the late 70's, wasn't crazy about it, found it short on power. Still own and ride a Harley. All that said, i work with a couple guys that have Can-Ams, they both love 'em. To each his own, I guess.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 26, 2011)

I've been told by a rider that they are difficult to maneuver in a parking lot if you want to back up. Similar to the traditional 3 wheel bike. Kind of neat though to see pass you by.


----------



## Jasonalex84 (Apr 27, 2011)

And should we trust anything that has 3 lug nuts per wheel? Even my lawn mower has 4.


----------



## Butthead (Apr 27, 2011)

I think they're pretty cool and I wouldn't mind having one.

I've had enough squirrely moments on my bike around town due to gravel and oil on the road that I realy wouldn't mind the extra stability the Can-Am provides. I love the sound and power of a nice powerful crotch rocket but I hate the riding position (and I'm sure I would get real stupid on one and hurt myself, ha-ha), so the Can-Am would be a much better fit for me.

Seems like it would be a lot nicer too when you have a passenger on the back.


----------



## brmurray (Apr 27, 2011)

I like em, ride different but fun


----------



## Hanr3 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'll pass.

https://www.bosshoss.com/products.asp

More my style, nothing like the power of a V8 between your legs. Maybe a Big block Chevy between two wheels. :mrgreen: 

Thye have a trike version too.


----------



## ditchen (Apr 30, 2011)

Based on a snowmobile stance, Bombardier answer for snowmobilers in the summer.


----------



## gouran01 (Apr 30, 2011)

I was considering one when I bought my harley, after a good ol lower back surgery, It is looking a bit more comforatable and when the toy fund budget is approved by the household congress I'm considerin a a change over (or a new boat)


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm bettin' it gets better mileage than my truck does.


----------



## lswoody (Apr 30, 2011)

Kinda. I've never had a cycle before but have riden several. At 42 and fixing to be 43 if I were to get a bike it would be something like that because of safety reasons. Call me a wuss if you want but I know way to many folks and have a few friends that were seriously hurt or killed because of a cycle wreck. Got one good friend that wrecked his and has been in a wheel chair ever since. But I don't see me ever getting any kind other than another atv.


----------



## perchin (Apr 30, 2011)

I have not rode one, though I have no desire to be seen on a bike, made for those who can't really ride a real bike... :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Apr 30, 2011)

I would love to *rent* the white one, and go for a long ride with my wife on the Pacific Coast Highway while on vacation fishing clear lake.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (May 4, 2011)

The only "motorcycle" that is cool that has more than 2 wheels


----------



## Waterwings (May 4, 2011)

bearsphan3.14 said:


> The only "motorcycle" that is cool that has more than 2 wheels




I'm bettin' a tank of gas doesn't last long on that model, lol. :shock:


----------

